# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  गुटका के पाउचों पर प्रतिबन्ध

## guruji

सुप्रीम कोर्ट के आदेश के मुताबिक, आज देशभर में प्लास्टिक के पाउच में  गुटका बेचना ग़ैरक़ानूनी होगा। सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने बीते दिसंबर में कहा था कि  1 मार्च से गुटका, पान मसाला और अन्य तंबाकू उत्पादों की प्लास्टिक के  पाउचों में बिक्री पूरी तरह से रोक दी जाए। इसके बाद सरकार ने इसके बाबत  क़ानून को अमल में लाने का समय मांगा था। लेकिन 2 फ़रवरी को कोर्ट ने समय  देने से इनकार कर दिया था और नए नियमों को दो दिन के अंदर अधिसूचित करने को  कहा था। इसके बाद पर्यावरण मंत्रालय ने अधिसूचना जारी की है।

----------


## Ranveer

*ऐसा होना आवश्यक  था ..पर्यावरण नुक्सान  के लिए गुटखा पाउच बहुत खतरनाक है..क्योंकि आसानी से नष्ट ही नहीं होता . 
लेकिन मुझे शंका हो रही है की इतनी जल्दी क्या अमल हो पायेगा इस कानून पर 
वैसे मेरी नज़र में सभी तरह के प्लास्टिक पर प्रतिबन्ध लगाकर कोई वैकल्पिक पदार्थ का उपाय किया जाना चाहिए जैसे की जूट..अन्य फाइबर..ऐसे पदार्थ जो आसानी से नष्ट हो जाएँ और पर्यावरण को कोई नुकसान न पहुंचाए .*

----------


## underground

sirf pouch ke band hone se kuch nahi hoga hume gutkha bhi band karne ke liye awwaaj uthani chaiye ye humare body ke liye nuksaan dayak hai iske sewan se kai log har roj marte hai

----------


## Dark Rider

अपुन को कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता अपुन इन सब से दूर है 
बंद ही हो जाये मेरी बला से 


इनसे किसका भला  होता है

----------


## kajal pandey

केवल गुटखा   पाउच पर ही नहीं गुटखा  पर भी प्रतिबन्ध लगाना चहिये

----------


## kajal pandey

मै कभी कभी सोचती हु की लोग जानते है की गुटखा खाने से कैंसर होता है फिर भी खाते है अरे भाई आपनी नहीं तो कम से कम आपने बच्चो के बारे मे तो सोचो वो किसके भरोसे जियेंगे

----------


## kajal pandey

अन्तर्वासना के सभी दोस्तों से दिया मिश्र की गुजारिस है की अगर वो आईसी चीजो को खाते है तो छोड़ डे  अरे आपना अन्तर्वासना फोरम है न इसका मज़ा लीजिये न गुठाखा मे क्या रखा है

----------


## kajal pandey

आप जानते ho की isasey कैंसर होता है फिर q खाते ho apni नहीं तो आपने बच्चो की सोचो

----------


## kajal pandey

जो सदस्य गुटखा छोड़ देगा उसको दिया मिश्र एक एक flying kiss देगी इस फोरम पर

----------


## sanchitt

> सुप्रीम कोर्ट के आदेश के मुताबिक, आज देशभर में प्लास्टिक के पाउच में  गुटका बेचना ग़ैरक़ानूनी होगा। सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने बीते दिसंबर में कहा था कि  1 मार्च से गुटका, पान मसाला और अन्य तंबाकू उत्पादों की प्लास्टिक के  पाउचों में बिक्री पूरी तरह से रोक दी जाए। इसके बाद सरकार ने इसके बाबत  क़ानून को अमल में लाने का समय मांगा था। लेकिन 2 फ़रवरी को कोर्ट ने समय  देने से इनकार कर दिया था और नए नियमों को दो दिन के अंदर अधिसूचित करने को  कहा था। इसके बाद पर्यावरण मंत्रालय ने अधिसूचना जारी की है।


बात ऐसी नहीं है......

----------


## sanchitt

वैसे भी मैं  इन सब चीजों से दूर ही रहता हूँ.....

----------


## bullpower

मेरे विचार में गुटखा और तम्बाकू उत्पादों पर पूरी तरह से प्रतिबन्ध लगना  चाहिए हमारे यहाँ मैंने देखा है की कक्षा ६ या ७ में पढने वाले बच्चे भी  इसी लत का शिकार हैं उनका पूरा जेब kharch इसी में jaataa है

----------


## mlpra123

सुप्रीमकोर्ट का आदेश स्वागत योग्य है इससे परयावरण संबंधी सुधारों को बल मिलेगा,परयावरण के लिहाज से सुप्रीमकोर्ट ने जो कदम उठायें है उसका समर्थन आज हर कोई कर रहा है पर एक अहम् सवाल यह है की गुटखे के पैकिंग का आवरण तो अवश्य ही बदल जायेगा पर दैत्य तो अपना आवरण बदल कर फिर भी जीवीत रहेगा ..:skull:. केवल गुटखा पाउच पर ही नहीं गुटखा पर भी पूर्ण प्रतिबन्ध लगना  चहिये...:skull:..आज हमारे देश के स्वास्थ्य बजट का  एक बड़ा अंश कैसर के बीमारियों पर खर्च कीया जाता है ... संभव है आज जो राजस्व गुटखा उद्योग से सरकार को प्राप्त हो रहा है ,उसकी कई गुना राशी भविष्य में इससे प्राप्त बिमारीयों पर खर्च करनी पड़े, यदि गुटखा,तम्बाकू उत्पादों पर अभी से पूर्ण प्रतिबन्ध नहीं लगाई जाती तो संभव है भविष्य में देश के प्रत्येक परिवार में ऐसे रोगियों की संख्या बढ़ जाये ..:skull:... हमें एक स्वर में गुटखा,तम्बाकू उत्पादों पर रोक थाम के लिए आवाज़ उठानी चाहिये ....

----------


## mlpra123

गुठके के पाउचों के प्रतिबन्ध पर सुप्रीमकोर्ट के सख्त आदेश का आज भारत का प्रत्येक प्रबुद्ध नागरिक सराहना कर रहा  है, पर्यावरण के लिहाज़ से यह एक सराहनीय कदम है पर इसकी पूर्ण सार्थकता तभी होगी जब इसके निर्माण और  उपयोग  पर पूरी    बैन  लगेगी  ... कुछ अरसे पहले मै अपने एक मित्र   को कैंसर की इस भयंकर रोग की वजह से खो चूका हूँ ...मेरा मित्र  गुठके के अत्यंत सेवन के कारण मुहं की कैंसर से ग्रसित था , काफी इलाज के पश्चात भी वह ठीक न हो सका और कम उम्र में ही अपने परिवार  को रोता  बिलखता  छोड़ इस दुनियां से चल बसा , अपने इकलौते पुत्र के वियोग में उसकी माँ भी कुछ समय बाद चल बसी , इस घटना ने मुझे अन्दर तक हिला कर रख दिया ...और मैंने गुठके का सख्त विरोध करना शुरू कर दिया...मेरे इस प्रयास का यह फल रहा की मै काफी लोगो को इस के चंगुल से छुड़ाने में सफल रहा ...... प्लास्टिक पाउच के प्रतिबन्ध से मुझे आशा की एक किरण दिखाई दे रही है ,,,, पर मुझे भय है की प्लास्टिक  पाउच की जगह कागज की पैकिंग न ले ले . या फिर गुठका लोबी  पुनह अपनी सकती का प्रदर्शन  कर अपने मकसद में कामयाब न हो जाये... हमें अपनी भावी पीढी को बचाना होगा इसके चंगुल से ताकी कोई मां पुत्र वियोग में दम न तोड़ सके ... कोइ बच्चा पित्रविहीं न हो सके. ...कीसी सुहागन की सिंदूर ना उजड़े..  
गुठका कितने विषाक्त वस्तुओं से तैयार होती है ...इसकी जानकारी बहुत ही कम लोगो को है...माग्नेसियम बाई  कार्बोनेट ,सड़ी गली सुपारियाँ, तेज़ तम्बूकू और इसे तीब्र करने वाले संघटक,मिलावटी कत्थे का प्रयोग,और इसे और तेज़ और नशीला करने के लिए नाना प्रकार के केमिकल ..... गुठके में एक प्रकार का आयातीत कत्थे  [ :skull:Gambier is largely used for tanning leather. it is also used as masticatory together with beatle leaves, arecanuts and lime. 
It is also being used in India as a substitute of Katha. Medicinally, it is employed as powerfull astringent to ulcers, 
boils and skin eruption.:skull:]  
के सामान दीखने वाली वस्तु का प्रयोग किया जाता है जिसका मुख्य प्रयोग केवल चर्मउद्योग में किया जाता है पर यह यह अत्यंत दुखद विषय है की धनलोलुप गुठका निर्माता इसका धड़ल्ले  से प्रयोग गुठके के निर्माण करते हैं...मेरा स्वास्थय मंत्रालय से निवेदन है की इस दिशा में उचित कदम उठावें :nono:

----------


## man-vakil

> जो सदस्य गुटखा छोड़ देगा उसको दिया मिश्र एक एक flying kiss देगी इस फोरम पर


 *और जो नहीं खाते या जिन्होंने कभी गुठका नहीं खाया ..उन्हें आप क्या देंगी...देखो हमें ज्यादा बड़ा इनाम चाहिए,,,*

----------


## mlpra123

...........gambier katha catechu ......:skull:..इसका प्रयोग चर्म उद्योग में किया जाता है..इंसान के लिए इसे अत्यंत हानिकारक माना गया है ....:skull:

----------


## mastmal420

> जो सदस्य गुटखा छोड़ देगा उसको दिया मिश्र एक एक flying kiss देगी इस फोरम पर


हमने गुठका खाना छोड़ दिया कसम से ..... हमारा इनाम......

----------


## indoree

धन्यवाद कहते है आप को इत्ना बता दो कितने पप्पी दोगी आपका Rajindoree

----------


## guruji

> *और जो नहीं खाते या जिन्होंने कभी गुठका नहीं खाया ..उन्हें आप क्या देंगी...देखो हमें ज्यादा बड़ा इनाम चाहिए,,,*


:clap::pointlol::baby::music:

----------


## Raja44

> जो सदस्य गुटखा छोड़ देगा उसको दिया मिश्र एक एक flying kiss देगी इस फोरम पर


दीया जी 90 प्रतीसत गुटका खाने वाले नहीँ छोडेँगे आपको थोडा और आगे बढना था

----------


## sangita_sharma

> अन्तर्वासना के सभी दोस्तों से दिया मिश्र की गुजारिस है की अगर वो आईसी चीजो को खाते है तो छोड़ डे  अरे आपना अन्तर्वासना फोरम है न इसका मज़ा लीजिये न गुठाखा मे क्या रखा है


वह क्या सही बात बोली हे दिया जी

----------


## sangita_sharma

> जो सदस्य गुटखा छोड़ देगा उसको दिया मिश्र एक एक flying kiss देगी इस फोरम पर


वाह वाह वाह.......

----------


## adityaa

प्रथम मैं सुप्रीम कोर्ट के आदेश का स्वागत करता हूँ इससे पर्यावरण की हानि नहीं होंगी पर एक बात बताना चाहूँगा की आज गुठका लॉबी इतनी बड़ी है की वह गुटके पर नहीं बंदी आने देंगी 
और रही खानेवालोंकी बात तो जिसका हाथ टूटेगा उसकेही गलेमें पड़ेंगा अगर जिन्दा रहा तो

----------


## dr.sunny

*बहुत accha सूत्र
रेपो बंता है आपका ले लीजिए*

----------


## Shri Vijay

गंदे लोग गंदी पसंद ----------------
एक कुत्ता भी सु सु करता है तो उस पर मिटटी डालता है, पर कुत्तों से भी गये बीते गु...खाने वाले लोग ना मंदिर देखते हैं ना मस्जिद देखते हैं और नहीं चर्च देखते हैं |सभी जगह अपनी पिक थूकते हैं | इन आँखों वाले अन्धो को ना ही उन्हें अपनी ही सोसायटीज नजर आती हैं, ना ही उन्हें होस्पिटल नजर आते हैं,ना ही उन्हें कोर्ट कचहरी नजर आती हैं, ना ही उन्हें रोड, सिनेमा होल, रेलवेस्टेशन, बस स्टेंड और सार्वजनिक स्थल नजर आते हैं | यत्र तत्र सर्वत्र गंदगी फैलाना ही इन का एक मात्र मकसद हैं, इन अक्ल के अन्धो को इतना भी पता नही क्या के ये अपनी स्वयं कि संतानों को अपनी वसीयत में भयंकर बीमारियों के सिवा और कुछ भी देकर नही जाने वाले हैं , मैने तो सुना था कि सुव्वर कभी साफ जगह में नही रहता वह तो बदबूदार कीचड में ही रहताहै, पर ऐसे इंसानो को क्या कहे जो दिमाग होते हुए भी इन सुव्वरो को पीछे छोड़ रहे हैं |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बिहार सरकार ने 1 साल के लिये  तमाम ज़र्दा वाले गुटखा की बिक्री पे रोक लगा दी है

----------


## Shri Vijay

अब रहा सवाल इन पर प्रतिबंध का तो वह हमारे इण्डिया में तो यह हरगिज नही हो सकता ? 
जंहा सभी राज्यों एवं केन्द्र सरकार स्वयं जनता के स्वाथ्य के साथ कई चीजों में खिलवाड कर हो वहाँ यह बाते कदापि सम्भव नही हो सकती | सभी सरकारों को इन नशीली चीजों से सर्वाधिक राजस्व प्राप्त होता हो तो कोन ऐसी मूर्खता करेंगा ?
जागे वहीं से सवेरा ऐसा समजकर इंसान स्वयं समज जाये तो किसी प्रतिबंध कोई आवश्यकता ही नही |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अब रहा सवाल इन पर प्रतिबंध का तो वह हमारे इण्डिया में तो यह हरगिज नही हो सकता ? 
> जंहा सभी राज्यों एवं केन्द्र सरकार स्वयं जनता के स्वाथ्य के साथ कई चीजों में खिलवाड कर हो वहाँ यह बाते कदापि सम्भव नही हो सकती | सभी सरकारों को इन नशीली चीजों से सर्वाधिक राजस्व प्राप्त होता हो तो कोन ऐसी मूर्खता करेंगा ?
> जागे वहीं से सवेरा ऐसा समजकर इंसान स्वयं समज जाये तो किसी प्रतिबंध कोई आवश्यकता ही नही |


बिहार सरकार ने 1 साल के लिये तमाम ज़र्दा वाले गुटखा की बिक्री पे रोक लगा दी है

----------


## Shri Vijay

> बिहार सरकार ने 1 साल के लिये  तमाम ज़र्दा वाले गुटखा की बिक्री पे रोक लगा दी है


देर आयाद दुरुस्त आयाद बड़ी अच्छी खबर हैं

----------


## mangaldev

*रोक राष्ट्रीय स्तर से लगनी चाहिए जब तक गलत वस्तु के उत्पाधन पर नही लगेगी
*:skull:*ऐसी वस्तुओ के उत्पाधन करने वालो फेक्ट्री मालिको के लिए कठोर सजा के प्रावधान नही होंगे तब तक कुच्छ हासिल नही होने वाला|
*:BangHead:
*ये सब बाते है बातो का क्या? *

----------


## calvitf

> *ऐसी वस्तुओ के उत्पाधन करने वालो फेक्ट्री मालिको के लिए कठोर सजा के प्रावधान नही होंगे तब तक कुच्छ हासिल नही होने वाला|
> *


*बड़े बनिया ,चोर ,पुलिस ,और नीति निर्धारक (नेता) ये सब आपस मे मौसेरे भाई लगते है कौन किसकी टांग खिचेगा ...............?
हमको आपको सबको इसी चक्की मे पीसना है पिसते रहो जहर खाते खिलाते रहो भाई बाप बेटा गँवाते रहो और इसी तरह चिल्लाते रहो*

----------


## calvitf

जो व्यक्ति वास्तव मे गुटका छोड़ना चाहता है उस भाई के लिए एक नुक्सा मेरे पास है 
मै बता सकता हूँ और पम से बताऊंगा बाद मे सार्वजनिक कर दूंगा 

परंतु एक शर्त है 
गुटका छोड़ने वाला भाई को यहीं पर दृण प्रतिज्ञा लेनी होगी और निभानी भी होगी तभी मुझे पम कर सकता है

----------


## calvitf

> परंतु एक शर्त है


प्रतिज्ञा लेने वाले भाई से 5 से 8 सवाल जानूँगा उसके बाद दिनचर्या मे थोड़ा बदलाव भी आ सकता है अगर अपनी प्रतिज्ञ और मेरी बात को अमल मे लाएगा तो 70% से 90 % तक गुटका छुट जाएगा

----------

